# Hola rossoneriiiiiii :)



## Lov'El Sha_ (2 Ottobre 2012)

nuova iscritta, trasferita dal vecchio forum free, innamorata del Milan! <3


----------



## robs91 (2 Ottobre 2012)

Benvenuta!


----------



## Lov'El Sha_ (2 Ottobre 2012)

Grazie!


----------



## #Dodo90# (2 Ottobre 2012)

Benvenuta!


----------



## admin (2 Ottobre 2012)

Benvenuta!


----------



## gabuz (2 Ottobre 2012)

Benvenuta


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Ottobre 2012)

bene una ragazza  benvenuta


----------



## Blu71 (2 Ottobre 2012)

Benvenuta.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Ottobre 2012)

Benvenuta!


----------



## Bawert (3 Ottobre 2012)

Ciao


----------



## DannySa (4 Ottobre 2012)

Benvenuta!


----------



## Milangirl (4 Ottobre 2012)

Benvenutissima


----------



## Canonista (5 Ottobre 2012)

Carina 

Benvenuta!


----------



## MrPeppez (9 Ottobre 2012)

Ciao e benvenuta sul forum!


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (9 Ottobre 2012)

Benvenuto!


----------



## Lov'El Sha_ (10 Ottobre 2012)

Grazieeeee!

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Grazie! 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

- - - Aggiornato - - -

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Grazissimo!


----------



## Lov'El Sha_ (10 Ottobre 2012)

Grazie a tutti/e!


----------



## Harvey (10 Ottobre 2012)

Qualche altra risposta no? 

Benvenuta


----------



## Lov'El Sha_ (10 Ottobre 2012)

a te non grazie, strunz :*

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Merçi!


----------



## Lov'El Sha_ (10 Ottobre 2012)

Grazie!


----------

